# Is being tall better than being short?



## neonpony (Dec 9, 2010)

Hm, interesting question. I'm 5' and I also have a chairseat problem/or heels.

It makes sense that we would have a little more trouble since a taller rider's leg will wrap around the horse better - their knee is at the fattest part/bends after that. For shorter people, the widest part of the horse hits...somewhere around our calves probably. Which spreads us out and seems like it could be one of the causes of some of the issues.

But then, there are loads of amazing 4'10 riders and a lot of sucky heels up 6'2 riders too. I think every different body time is going to have its problems (like, I've heard a tall rider will have a harder time balancing over a jump because they'll want to tip) and our job as riders is to work around them.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i guess ill just have to do alot of leg excersises on and off the horse


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

For me, I've found that its definitely a challenge finding a saddle that fits. I apparently spent years riding in a saddle that was too big for me, but it was what my trainer told me fit me, so I've been on the hunt for a saddle that fits me and my horse. I haven't really had an issue with keeping my leg in the proper position as a whole, my issue, partly I'm sure because the saddle was too big, was my lower leg swinging too much as I was trying to keep leg pressure on. I am also 5'1", and the funny thing is I feel MUCH more balanced on a big horse, than I do on a smaller horse. I currently own a 14.2 hand Arabian, who's actually got a decent build, not slab sided or skinny, she's actually got quite a wide back, but I feel so unbalanced on her for some reason.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Have you found a saddle that fits you alot better? id really like to know what it is lol 

Well my horse is 17.0h and i dont think i look to small on him . i just need a better saddle, or better leg excersises so i can be able to jump right and ect.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

From what you can tell does my saddle look to big for me?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I found this

The criteria for determining the size of saddle the rider requires vary according to the type of saddle, and what the rider plans to do in it. In a Close-Contact, or Jumping saddle, I would say the most important factor is the length of the rider's thigh - from hip to knee - so that when the rider is sitting in the deepest part of the seat, with the stirrups at the shortest length the rider normally uses, the knee is correctly positioned behind the knee roll or block. Thus, a tall, thin girl could require a 17 1/2" saddle, while a short, heavier woman fits a 16 1/2" well.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

The brand of saddle also affects the fit. I'm 5'2" and have a 16.5" saddle and it's too big for me but my trainer's 17" saddle fits me very well. Her saddle has a deeper seat and larger knee blocks, which apparently is better for my build.

The build of the horse has an affect, I have ridiculously short legs and a wider horse makes it difficult for me. It's not an impossibility, just way more difficult than a thinner build of horse. I struggled more with a 13.2hh chunky pony than I did a 16.2hh warmblood simply because the pony was so wide and chunky.


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

well i'm 160cm (what ever that is in feet) the attached photos are of me in my jumping saddle and an all purpose. i got short stubby legs too  please excuse the photo of me ripping my horses mouth over the jump, he actually bolted and that was me holding on for dear life LOL


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

*Showjumperrr*



xXEventerXx said:


> Im a very short person 5'1 to be exact and im wondering if my shortness is part of my issue with keeping my leg in the right place?
> 
> when im jumping my stirrups are up a few holes my legs come up really high i almost look like a jockey, and it seems that i get in a chair seat. Ive tried moving my legs back where there suppose to be but then i cant keep my heels down!!
> 
> ...


too be honest you dont have too go up loads of holes to jump its whatever postion you feel comfortable doing just try one hole and work from there xx


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Look at the photo of you cantering. This is how your legs should look (roughly) when riding on the flat. From the looks of it, your stirrups are too short for flat work. Then you shorten them further to jump. Try dropping your flat length, then bringing them up one or two holes to jump.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

*Showjumperrr*

Its whatever length tpeople feel comfortable to ride in there is no set length you ride whatever you feel the best at!ideally shorter length to jump but really doesnt matter too much xx


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

dillon said:


> Its whatever length tpeople feel comfortable to ride in there is no set length you ride whatever you feel the best at!ideally shorter length to jump but really doesnt matter too much xx


There is a set length, but it has nothing to do with the length of the leather. Her legs are being held up too high by short stirrups. You can clearly see in the cantering pic that her legs are in a good position because she is standing up and they are stretched out. When she is sitting down, her stirrups are too short, which forces her knees up and brings her lower leg forward.

Correct length is about how your leg sits, not the stirrup. And her legs are sitting too short.


----------



## dillon (Dec 9, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> There is a set length, but it has nothing to do with the length of the leather. Her legs are being held up too high by short stirrups. You can clearly see in the cantering pic that her legs are in a good position because she is standing up and they are stretched out. When she is sitting down, her stirrups are too short, which forces her knees up and brings her lower leg forward.
> 
> Correct length is about how your leg sits, not the stirrup. And her legs are sitting too short.


 there isnt a set length for someone who showjumps for the county and owns 4 horses all graded A there is no set length at all its what people feel comfortable in i ride shorter length then most how the leg sits is obviosuly an advantage but thats like saying someone really tall has to ride shorter then they want your leg needs to sit in a correct position to help the balancing of the horse too help you push them round and to bend into and too keep the horse between your hand and leg however there is no set rule stating where your leg should sit like i said it would be more of an advantage but it doesnt actully matter to much


----------



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

To answer your original question, I don't think it is necessarily better to be tall. Shorter people do tend to have better balance. I'm 5'7 and that is one of main problems. As far as getting your legs in the right position, I would practice in the mirror just to help you get a better feel and vision for what you are trying to do once you get on the horse. I do this too, and I find it helpful. Also, I know there are books and articles with other exercises for riders and I belive they truly make a difference, so it might be worth a try.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Well when im riding i get my bf to yell at me and tell me if my legs fall forward, it helps and my butt and legs hurt after the ride haha


----------



## sarah2108 (Dec 10, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> Im a very short person 5'1 to be exact and im wondering if my shortness is part of my issue with keeping my leg in the right place?
> 
> when im jumping my stirrups are up a few holes my legs come up really high i almost look like a jockey, and it seems that i get in a chair seat. Ive tried moving my legs back where there suppose to be but then i cant keep my heels down!!
> 
> ...


_
I do not think that there are any differences.
When I look at your picture, I think your stirrup could be two holes longer, if this was a dressage lesson, if you were show jumping on this picture the stirrups are okay.
It might be good to do a "seat-lesson" on the longe without stirrups, and to ride several times without stirrups, even while you´re jumping._


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

the saddle in that pic is a different saddle, but they ride the same. It just seems when i lengthen my stirups it feels like im constantly reaching for them, and loosing them


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm about 5'3 with short legs and ride dressage. I always had it instilled in my head that I'd never get anywhere in dressage because I'm too short, well suck on that tall people that I've beaten  
As for position, I do find that on the bigger horses (not bigger as in tall, I'm talking the super wide ones!) that I do get into a bit of a chair seat, because it's not physically possible for my legs to hang down straight on them! But I don't stress about it too much, I'm still effective in my use of seat and leg, and just try to stick with the slightly narrower horses. I think I've put photo's up on the forum somewhere of the two wb's I'm training/competing at the moment. They are both 16.2h but one is build like a tank as well as carrying a bit of 'excess baggage' so I end up with a bit of a chair seat on her. The other is solid but not overly broad so my legs can hang down on him and there's no chair seat


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

IS there some excersises i can do to get rid of this habit? maybe i could get someone to lunge my horse when im on him and go no stirrups


----------



## sarah2108 (Dec 10, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> the saddle in that pic is a different saddle, but they ride the same. It just seems when i lengthen my stirups it feels like im constantly reaching for them, and loosing them


hmmm...
I had the same problem a couple of months ago. We, my teacher and I, decide to ride without stirrups, and it really helps!
Just try it. At first it will feel a bit strange, but if you did it several times your seat will getting better.
The cause of your problem could be a "hard" hip or that you cling(hang on) with your legs without realising it :think:
Well I never saw you riding, so I can´t really tell what the cause of your problem could be:?


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i did dislocate my hip a few years ago so sometimes it hurts to bring my horse back a bit. Im getting regular chiropractic help so it should help soon, i did take the summer off so im unfit, last summer i was able to do rising trot no stirrups no problem


----------



## sarah2108 (Dec 10, 2010)

xXEventerXx said:


> i did dislocate my hip a few years ago so sometimes it hurts to bring my horse back a bit. Im getting regular chiropractic help so it should help soon, i did take the summer off so im unfit, last summer i was able to do rising trot no stirrups no problem


This might be the point.
Good luck! 
I bet it will get better soon.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

i sure hope so


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Yep lunging with no stirrups does help you to be able to ride longer


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

and it will be good if im not lunging cause i wont have to worry about controling my horse


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

dillon said:


> there isnt a set length for someone who showjumps for the county and owns 4 horses all graded A there is no set length at all its what people feel comfortable in i ride shorter length then most how the leg sits is obviosuly an advantage but thats like saying someone really tall has to ride shorter then they want your leg needs to sit in a correct position to help the balancing of the horse too help you push them round and to bend into and too keep the horse between your hand and leg however there is no set rule stating where your leg should sit like i said it would be more of an advantage but it doesnt actully matter to much


_I think what she was trying to say is that the "set length" is to each individual person. Hers will be different then mine, which in turn will be different then yours. _

_I don't think it matters wether you are short or tall as long as you have your stirrups adjusted properly to what you are doing. Your stirrups CAN be too short if you are just flatting, just like they can be too long when you are jumping. _


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Stirrup length definitely affects your leg position but there are other things you can do to help you equitation. Here are some tips how to check to see if the length is good for you: How to Determine Correct Stirrup Length | eHow.com It is helpful to shorten them a bit with jumping, but don't go overboard. Whatever is comfortable and provides a secure seat. I personally only go up one or two holes when I'm jumping 3' or higher, but that's because I feel most secure and correct in my position at those lengths, it's different for everyone. 


I'm only 5'3", but my legs are long in comparision to the rest of my body. My show horse is a big boned pant, and even though he's only 15.3h he takes up good amount of my leg with his wide barrel. What really helps me with my leg postition is riding without stirrups. Before show season starts I do most my riding without stirrupts to get my form in tip top shape. There are also some stretches that can help you reach down into your heels. When you're on your horse stand up in your stirrups and strech down into your heel, you'll start to feel it in all the muscles running down your leg, it also helps with blance when done without supporting yourself with your hands. Another exercise I do you don't even need a horse, just a stair. 

It's explained well here: Exercises for Horseback Riders - Associated Content from Yahoo! - associatedcontent.com

I don't think being taller is 'better' than being short when it comes to riding. I've been the reigning equitation champ in my region for 3 years now, it just takes time and practice to perfect each little detail.


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

^^ wow thanks for the info


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hmmmm never really thought of it before....I guess I could see how you are uncomfortable, and I agree I have to have a nice seat for me to be comfy


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

xXEventerXx said:


> ^^ wow thanks for the info


No problem!


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm 5'1" and really don't have a problem, unless the horse a long neck like my Quarter horse does. You're stirrups when it comes to jumping length shouldn't let your knee break over the knee roll of the saddle. A 1/2 hole or one hole should be fine, should have a 90-110 degree bend in the knee. You should also be able to get into a two-point without having to struggle or reach for your stirrup.
I found which was pointed out to my trainer that my position problem with not keeping the proper amount of bend in my knee was my A/P saddle, it has more of a dressage flap on it, she had me ride in a close contact saddle with a forward flap and am able to keep a bend in my knee and not get into a chair seat position.


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

*Short and (too) musular legs*

I have a problem getting to touch the horse if the horse is too "round". I am quite short too (1.64 cm, don't know in feet) and I also have very (as in VERY) muscular legs, so they are round (with my boots on). A round horse meeting my round legs on the top point of the roundness makes it hard for my ankles to get in and touch the horse. :?
If you take two balls and hold them together you'll notice that they only touch very little, well, it's kind of that for me. But as my legs are also short I can't wrap them around the horse.
Anybody have any suggestions to get around that problem? :roll:


----------



## RidingTowardsGrace (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a feeling I'm kinda the odd one out  

Im around 5'7" and the majority of that are my legs, so they're pretty long. I find that the smaller the horse, the more I get a chair seat, instead of the larger the horse. So Im kinda the opposite of what most say, haha.


----------



## MaryMary (Nov 7, 2010)

It looks like your saddle might be titled back, which will cause a chair seat. Maybe have someone check saddle fit? I think if anything you could go up a hole or two on the stirrups. Instead of forcing your legs back, try scooting your seat forward. I know it sounds like it's the same thing,but it's not. It helps me. I'm 5'2"by the way. I have a big round Quarter Horse, and I think I'd do better with a slimmer mount! I have chair seat problems as well.


----------



## arienette (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm 5'2 and I know saddle fit makes a huge difference when it comes to your seat. Shop around, and find a knowledgable saddle fitter or staff member from a tack shop to help you find the perfect fit. No long or really forward flaps! I have problems with my knees not sitting/reaching most knee flaps on saddles. It's a science to find the perfect fit for your body type and shape. Good luck!


----------



## kk718 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking at that first picture, the stirrup bars on the saddle could be positioned too far forward for your build. The stirrups are hanging straight down, as they should, but your hips are well behind your heels...though it looks like your seat is close to deepest part of the saddle. That will certainly produce a chair seat and leave you fighting to stay with the motion. 

I'm quite tall, but I have the same problem in the saddle my leased horse wears, his owner is the same height I am, but of a very different build and I always feel like I'm fighting the tack to not fall behind. Two point or no stirrups work is easier (imagine that!) because I'm not working against that mismatch between the deepest part of the saddle (where my butt goes) and where the stirrup bars want to put my leg.


----------

